
Second Android signature attack disclosed - stesch
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Second-Android-signature-attack-disclosed-1918061.html
======
Zigurd
I'm sure Google's product managers and OEM relations people don't need any
free advice, but maybe it's just possible that a more-coherent branding
strategy for "Nexus" and "Google Edition" devices could have included
requirements for OEMs to have the capability to accept patches from Google and
push updated systems to customers over the likely life of 80% of handsets
sold, or some other reasonable metric.

